# anyone wanna fish the cbbt friday



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

if friday has some decent weather i am headed to the bay bridge tunnel, if anyone wants to go, i can pick you up if you live in the tidewater area...will be fishing from seagull pier...fish on!!!


----------



## BigJ (Jan 18, 2011)

I gotta Work, sucks for me right...

Please post pics if you end up scoring big, Good Luck out there


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

What will u target?


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

fish


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

fishnimpossible said:


> fish


Hahahaha


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

on a seriuos note..i never fished the cbbt, from the pier,,,but hey you never know if there are fish taking refuge there or what.. i know the water temp is cold..but i have nothing else to do friday..and i cant stand watching these bass fishing shows on tv..I will probably be going han solo...but i will post up any catch i reel up....fish on !


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Frozen mullet on the bottom will keep you busy with skates, really bad chance of catching anything to bring home so if your trying to do that i recommend just finding a field and practicing casting and saving money till the end of march. 
**However dont try the pendulum cast its the worst cast in the entire world tried it twice last weekend first time i almost hit myself, second time i snapped the tip off one of my heavers.**


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

fishnimpossible said:


> fish


lol..well good luck on that partner!!


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

chance of snow thursday night friday so going to be cold out there i would just stay home go get a wii and by that game deep sea anglers fun as #### and u can stay warm at home lol


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*C.b.b.t.*

I heard the spanish are running...Might want to bring one of those spanish heavers with you.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah ya mom told me that too...she likes my heaver


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

It appears that a number of us have itchy trigger fingers - just waiting on water temps to increase . . . 

In the mean time, let's swap more stories and I can't waits . . . we'll be better off avoiding the insults


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*yo mama*

Your mama is so fat that she has to make two trips to haul a$$.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Cain't we all just get along ...rotflmao


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

haha wow. i got one...yo momas so fat when she walked outside in highheels she struck oil...and her body eclipsed the sun....good luck out there fishnimpossible
James


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

yo mammas sooo fat,,when she's done having sex...she dont smoke a cigarette...the b*tch smokes a ham !!!!!!...............bahhahahahah...lmfao.....


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*your mama*

Is so fat that they tried to roll her back into the water the last time she went to the beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Cabin fever at it's best :--| let's just talk :fishing: here


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Your mama is so fat that she has to make two trips to haul a$$.


ha one i havent heard before..i like it


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

A couple more for your entertainment

Yo mamma so fat that yo dad takes her to Mcdonalds just to watch the sign change....

Yo mamma so fat that when yo dad takes her to a resturaunt for dinner & the waiter says "would you like to see a menu" yo dad replys "no, I want a estimate" .....


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

ok heres a few also

mommas so fat..she carries her diaphram in a pizza box
mommas so black..she gotta wear white gloves when she eates tootsie rolls or she'll bite her fingers
mommas so fat she sweats butter


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Your Moma*

Is so fat that someone tried to get in her once when she had on a jellow rain coat.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Your moma is soooo fat, she tried to get outta bed three times but just rocked herself back to sleep. 


Your moma is sooo fat, when she gets in the bathtub they have to rename it Lake.... your moma!

Ben


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

your momma's so fat that when she fell and broke her leg , gravy spilled out !!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

your Mama's so fat she makes that beep beep beep sound when she backs up.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Yo mama is so fat, that her bellybutton’s got an echo.
Yo Moma is so fat, she influences the tide. 
Yo mama is so fat that the National Weather Service names each one of her farts.
Yo moma is so fat, when she shakes her butt it looks like two pigs fighting over a milkdud. 


Ben


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

yo mamma got so much hair under her arms,,,looks like she got buck wheat in a head lock.

went to your mommas house for dinner last night ,asked her what we having???she put her foot on the table and said corn !


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Damn, glad im in Florida!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Your Moma*

Is so fat that she got busted at the airport for having 200 lbs of crack in her pants.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Amazing how a fishing thread can change so fast and continue !!! A simple "no I can't make it this friday" would have sufficed ! But I guess its all good if even the moderator chimes in.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

gotta pass the time somehow


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo momma so fat she sat on a rainbow and made skittles


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Ben,
The milk dud thing is sick...and hilarious.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

surf rat said:


> Is so fat that she got busted at the airport for having 200 lbs of crack in her pants.


Now thats hilarious!!!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I know Phil, pretty bad mental image. I'm. Just glad my moms not fat. She's pretty skinny tho. Sooooo skinny, if she turns sideways she disappears. :beer:


Ben


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Your moma*

Your mamma is so skinny that she has to wear skies when she showers so she won't get sucked down the drain.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

fishnimpossible said:


> ok heres a few also
> 
> mommas so fat..she carries her diaphram in a pizza box
> mommas so black..she gotta wear white gloves when she eates tootsie rolls or she'll bite her fingers
> mommas so fat she sweats butter


black jokes are going to far buddy


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

just playing..... but my lines get wet once a week lol sucks for u guys catfishing as its best..... look up on facebook catfishing fools


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> just playing..... but my lines get wet once a week lol sucks for u guys catfishing as its best..... look up on facebook catfishing fools


AWW C'mon Bslayer. Get in the fun. Everybody knows your moms so black her tattoos are done in chalk. 

Ben


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> black jokes are going to far buddy


Whoops. Anybody's white obese mothers are available for comment. Black folks are special and should not be a part of the fun. How about ignorant bullies? Can we pick on them?
T


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

twidpa said:


> How about ignorant bullies? Can we pick on them?
> T


Now ya'll leave New Kent Newbie alone,, ya might hurt his feelings  and besides, he aint a bully 

Your momma is so fat, when they measure her for a dress they have to use a GPS
Your momma is so fat. they got the idea for car air bags from the flaps on her arms
Your momma is so fat, when she fell over no one noticed 

OMG even I am doing it,, Lord please let spring hurry up and get here


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

*Your Mama*

Is so fat, she spun around one time and the date changed on the calendar


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Your moms so fat she has more Chins then a Chineese phone book.
Your moms so old her boobs give powdered milk
Your moms so old I told her to act her age and she dropped dead.
Your moms so fat she jump in the air and got stuck.
Your moms so fat she sat on a quarter and squeezed a bugger out George Washingtons nose.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yo momma's like a Happy Meal- Small, Cheap, and Greasy.

Yo momma's so nasty, she makes blind people cry.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Yo moma is so fat when she goes to ride her bike it looks like she's floating in mid air.
Yo moma is sooooooo Hunchbacked that she has to wear a snorkel to do dishes.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Yo moma is so fat when she goes to ride her bike it looks like she's floating in mid air.
Yo moma is sooooooo Hunchbacked that she has to wear a snorkel to do dishes.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Woops


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Yo Moma's drawers got so many skid marks she needs anti-lock brakes


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

snorkel to do dishes.....thats too funny bro....im still laughing...


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

your mamma soo fat,she aint got a waistline,she got a coastline!:beer:


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

*beer drinking icon*



Ian said:


> your mamma soo fat,she aint got a waistline,she got a coastline!:beer:


I love the beer drinking icon early am. :beer: yo moma is so old when i slapped her on the back her boobs fell off!

Ben


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Your Moma*

Your Mamma is so dumb she picked up a potatoe that said Idaho and thought it was a girl potatoe.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo moma like a hardware store, 5 cent a screw


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Yo Mama is so fat when she was diagnosised with a deadly flesh eating disease the doctor told her she has only 50 years to live.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Shooter is such a Valley girl, he now says "Oh My God" in public.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Shooter is such a Valley girl, he now says "Oh My God" in public.


Much like when you change the baby, you about to be up to your eyes in poop


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

yo momma is so dumb, she stuck a battery up her butt and said I GOT THE POWER


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

yo mamma is yo mamma


----------

